# Phoenix RCA/Niland



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Any callbacks yet?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby Results:

First #25 Jazztime Delta Blues 
Second #12 Sundog's Maximum Pursuit 
Third #28 Topend's Grady's Strip Teezer 
Fourth #20 Just Gnarly Owner 
RJ #24 Rainy States Dekoy 
Jams 4, 8, 11, 16, 7, 19, 21, 26


----------



## Keeper (Sep 16, 2011)

There were over 50 dogs back fo r the land blind in the open and 21 back for the water blind in the Qual.


----------



## Lynn (Apr 9, 2008)

Generous callbacks in the OPen--54 back to landblind which was a wicked one! 21 dogs to the waterblind.

Amateur has 27 back to the landblind--1,9,11,13,14,15,17,18,19,22,23,26,27,32,33,34,35,38,39,41,42,43,47,48,52,53


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks Lynn! Good luck with Tebow !!


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

Any news on the Qual & Am? 

Thanks
Danielle


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Any results yet??


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Amateur Results:
1st #13 Kaylee/Sonya Harrigfield
2nd #17 Chance/Larry Calvert
3rd #27 Keno/Arnie Erwin
4th #18 Margo/Mel Milton
RJ #38 Chipper/Sally Foster
Jams 14,22,23,26,41,42,43,48,53


----------



## tntdse (Mar 3, 2010)

Congratulations Sonja and Kaylee on your Amateur win. Go Team Sargenti!

Randy T.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Any results to post for the Qual?

Arleen


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Congratulations Sonya and Kaylee.... 1st Amateur Win!! 


Yahoo Team Sargenti


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

jazztime said:


> Amateur Results:
> 1st #13 Kaylee/Sonya Harrigfield
> 2nd #17 Chance/Larry Calvert
> 3rd #27 Keno/Arnie Erwin
> ...



Congrats to Darlene Sullivan on the JAM with her big good looking dog Rudy, she worked REAL hard on our training days down in Brawley, a real nice lady too..very cool to see her finish the Amateur


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Any word on the Open or Q results?


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Open:
1. 69
2. 46
3. 13
4. 19
RJ. 14
A few jams too


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

kjrice said:


> Open:
> 1. 69
> 2. 46
> 3. 13
> ...


Congrats to Don Remien on winning the Open with Dash (FC Fox Haven's Born to Run MH. owned by Jared Snarr

way to go Team Rising Sun


----------



## sunnydee (Oct 15, 2009)

Way to go Pete and Freddy, a first place on your first qual.


----------



## MaltaDelta (Apr 10, 2011)

Congrats Deke on the Derby RJ.


----------

